# Golden Julie vs Auritus?



## weissinphoenix (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been looking at pictures and they look almost identical. The best I can tell them apart from the pictures, the Golden julie fins and tails are clear and the black bars are closer and heavier. The Auritus colors continue into the fins and tails and the black bars are farther apart and wider. I have what was supposed to be an auritus. It has coloring in the fins and tails but the black bars are tighter like on the picture of the Julie. It's probably an Auritus, since that's how it was advertised. Besides, the precise location of the coloring would be more variable than whether or not it extends into the fins and tails. Right?


----------



## Wuwuwu54 (Aug 8, 2012)

Julies are more torpedo shaped, and dont have any stripes on their fins unlike the auritus. If it has stripes on its fins, its probably an auritus. The torpedo shape gives it away too.


----------

